# Women dumps neighbor's cat in garbage can



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

My mom saw this story on CNN, in that one the women was quoted saying "It's just a cat." and she didn't see what the fuss was all about. Now she is getting death threats and police protection.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

oh wow. that really sucks! i think we all have crazy moments.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I gotta say, I have some serious hate for this woman. Hope she spends 15 hours in a garbage can and then we'll see if she gets what the fuss is about.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Nutjob.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

MorbidMariah said:


> I gotta say, I have some serious hate for this woman. Hope she spends 15 hours in a garbage can and then we'll see if she gets what the fuss is about.


I agree.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

It's amazing how fast this spread. I saw this on regular news at 6 last night.


----------

